#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  ervaringen DAP palladium serie

## jeroenschuuring

*DAP PALLADIUM IN DE SHOP VAN J&H LICHT EN GELUID* 

Voor zover er nog iemand wakker is heb ik een vraag waar ik best graag antwoord op wil hebben!! Ik heb sinds een paar weken een nieuwe amp in bezit van en merk waar ik nogal wat negatiefs over heb gelezen in dit forum, Namelijk DAP audio. Nu moet ik zeggen dat het ding eigenlijk precies doet wat ik ervan verwacht, namelijk ontzettend veel vermogen sturen in mijn sub's en ik denk er toch serieus over om ook voor laag mid een versterker van dit merk aan te schaffen.
om even aan te geven wat ik voorheen op mijn set heb gebruikt: Labgruppen ip2100, master audio 2k5 en van STK als ik me niet vergis een v34. Wat me vooral opviel was dat ik met die DAP audio versterker overigens een p2000 zoveel power had dat ik niet eens een clipled aan heb zien gaan laat staan dat de ingebouwde cliplimiter heeft moeten werken terwijl ik toch echt de grens van wat ter plekke kon heb opgezocht.(zaal van 10 bij 18 meter met bijna 375 gasten. overigens draaide er op laag mid de lab gruppen ip2100 en op hoog een (stokoude) bell 8022. Waar komt jullie scepsis tegnover DAP audio vandaan? zit dit hem in de levnsduur of zit er een ander addertje onder het gras, blaast hij b.v. mijn laag ineens op of zo als ik hem de zoveelste keer gebruik? Ik zou graag eens weten wat er nu zo mis is met dit merk!!!!  :Smile: [?] 

edit door modje: onderwerp meegegeven dat de lading dekt

----------


## Siem

Met het merk DAP is op zich niks mis, alleen de spullen die ze verkopen... [B)]
Gelukkig is er op dit forum al heel veel te vinden over DAP, gebruik dus de zoekfunctie!

----------


## SP-Audio

Ik ben ook een dap gebruiker, kep er nog nooit problemen mee gehad en alles werkt perfect, je krijgt toch voor weinig geld veel spul, misschien dat ze vroeger troep maakte maar nu is het merk echt wel vooruit gegaan kwa apparatuur.

----------


## kwaak

nou dat zou ik nou maar niet te hard zeggen. tuluk zal het allemaal best werken, maar het is niet het beste en gaat snel kapot (met de service heb ik geen ervaring) voor weinig geld kan je tegenwoordig ook van betere merken goede apparatuur kopen. het is gewoon prijs/kwaliteit verhouding. als het voor jou doel goed is zeker kopen maar wacht anders heel ff. de neiuwe subs van hun bijv. kopen heel slechts uit de tests heb ik gehoord. qua versterks weet ik het niet zo zeer maar voor weinig geld heb je tegenwoordig al een goede!!

----------


## lifesound

lees ik dat nu goed? 
Vergelijk jij een labgruppen ip2100 met een dap p2000. Hmmm....ik zou wel weten wat kiezen.
En er is niets mis met het merk dap, maar verwacht niet dat het dezelfde kwaliteit is als bvb een labgruppen.

----------


## Michael

Ik denk dat het grote verschil tussen labgruppen en dap toch wel:
1) het daadwerkelijke vermogen van de amp
2) service (een week wachten in plaats van drie maanden)
3) kwaliteit en betrouwbaarheid van de versterker
4) restwaarde van het produkt bij verkoop 2dehands

en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan. Op zich is er niks mis met het merk behalve dat ze een slechte reputatie hebben. Dap (highlite) heeft de slechtste levering en service die ik tot nu toe bij welk bedrijf dan ook ben tegengekomen. Wat er gezegd wordt over de produkten ben ik het wel eens. Dap en showtek hebben enkele hele leuke prijs/kwaliteit produkten in bezit maar het gros bestaat nog steeds uit troep tot hele grote troep of zoals sommigen zeggen: pisbakken.

Ligt ook natuurlijk aan hoe vaak de produkten worden gebruikt en waarvoor maar dap heeft enkele hele leuke spulletjes.

----------


## sntho0

Jeroen,

Hoi,

Ik gebruik al een jaar of 3 een dap amp voor mid en sinds een jaar ook voor hoog. Dit gaat echt perfect. Voor de bas gebruik ik nog steeds een vertrouwde eigenbouw amp. Maar als deze het ooit gaat begeven komt er nog "een zwaardere" DAP bij! Ik begrijp dat negatieve over DAP ook niet. Misschien was het vroeger niet alles, dat weet ik niet. Maar japanse auto's roestten vroeger ook al in de folder en kijk nu eens. Waarom zou je meer geld uitgeven voor een een "beter" merk. Ik heb wel eens het gevoel dat er meer naar een merk word gekeken dan dat er geluisterd wordt naar het geluid. Ik heb wel eens een "duur" merk gehuurd, maar ik hoor geen verschil. En als ik het niet hoor zal een ander dat toch ook niet.

----------


## B-Rental

Ik heb DAp eens een dag constand laten aanstaan wat je toch al gauw tegenkomt bij PA.
Ik heb hem weg kunnen gooien omdat letterlijk te fik erin sloeg.
Hij kon gewoon de vermogens op lange termijn niet aan.
Overgenbs hij was er vrij snel mee op gehouden, na zoon 3 uur.
Moet wel zeggen dat het een p-1200 was en dak er 2 master sw18b subs op had aangesloten.

Ik geef als tip spaar ff door en koop je wat fatsoendelijks, dar heb je veel langer plezier van en er komt nog een betere geluidskwaliteit uit ook!!

----------


## sparky

Er zijn zoals eerder gezegd natuurlijk ook wel andere criteria die een versterker tot een goed, slecht of iets-daar-tussen-in-produkt maken. Een versterker die een vrachtwagen ingetipt wordt door mensen die niet weten wat ze in hun handen hebben en af en toe eens van de ramp af stuitert moet meer kunnen hebben dan een versterker die door de liefhebbende hobbyist wordt verplaatst. Ook is het weleens fijn om 4 kastjes op één kantje te kunnen draaien. Er zijn in dit en andere topics al veel andere argumenten genoemd om niet voor een budgetmerk te gaan en ook om er juist wel voor te gaan. Als jij prima met DAP draait tot tevredenheid van jezelf en je klanten, het de kwaliteiten heeft die jij nodig hebt, waarom dan voor iets duurders gaan?

----------


## Stefke

Hey gasten,

ff voor alle duidelijkheid, is hier sprake van de nieuwe reeks "Palladium" of van de oudere P-reeks (zwart front met blauwe lijn).  Ik ben ook van plan om 2 van die oude reeks P-1200 aan te schaffen om in brug op 4 Ohm achter m'n 2x ak B218" subs te leggen.  Over de oudere reeks zijn wel goede commentaren te vinden.

De prijzen die nog gevraagd worden voor deze reeksen zijn tussen 300 en 400 Eurokes, terwijl de nieuwe Palladium reeks nieuwprijs zo'n 300 moet kosten.

Dus oude P-reeks of "Palladium" serie?? :Big Grin:

----------


## B-Rental

beide niet...spaar je door voor en crest of een qsc....ehb je vel meer aan en zo duur zijn ze nou ook weer nie.

----------


## Stefke

B-rental,

Ik heb ook gezocht naar QSC (ben er heel tevreden van heb er altijd gehuurd), maar onder de 700 in occasie is niet veel zwaar te vinden.  K'heb minstens zo'n 1000W RMS op 4Ohm per kant nodig.

Voor 700 het ik nieuwe DAP's die dan volgens specificaties nog wat meer kunnen leveren.  Vermits ik zelf niet verhuur en mijn materiaal met zorg vervoer en gebruik, lijkt mij een low-budget amp dan oook geen probleem, zolang ze mar niet in pyro-mode gaan.  Vandaar dat ik ook wat headroom wil houden.

als jij mij een adres kan geven waar ik QSC of Crest kan vinden met specs van 1000WRMS 4Ohm onder 700 ben ik een en al oog :Big Grin:

----------


## luc2366

als je over budgetten spreekt van 600 tot 1000 hou dan de nieuwe amps van dAp in de gaten!

----------


## B-Rental

ik heb ook gezegt een beetje doorsparen, nietr dat je ze voor die prijs krijgt.
Voor ietsie meer heb je betere kwalitiet dan DRAP whehe

----------


## RDH

Waar gaat dit hele topic nu eigenlijk over?

Voorbeeld; stel ik wil een mobiele telefoon kopen...een nokia is te duur, ik verwacht dezelfde kwaliteit van een 9,95 model dat je gratis krijgt op elke straathoek?

2x1000 watt is 2e hands ook heel leuk spul te krijgen, ik heb zelf (oke, jullie zullen het wel afkraken maar voor mij werkt t goed) op de pa markt voor 400 euro een ampje op de kop getikt; een ps 1600 van soundtech. ampje heeft lange tijden achter elkaar gedraaid op vol vermogen (2x1kw @ 4 ohm &gt;120 hz). 

Nogmaals...tis geen QSC maar toch stukken beter als dap...t fikt iig niet uit...

groeten,

Remco

----------


## Stefke

idd RDH,

Grappig trouwens jou vergelijking.  Zit beroepsmatig in de GSM en dit is trouwens dagelijkse kost!!!  Ze willen allemaal Nokia ook al is het duurder!!!  Grapigge is dat Nokia wel veel uitval heeft en dikwijls zelfde problemen, maar da geeft ni, ze hebben een Nokia, zoals iedereen er een heeft.

Maar ff terug on-topic

Luc zei om de nieuwe dap in het oog te houden als er een budget is tussen 600 en 1000.  Komen ze dan wel met "degelijk" materiaal dat die duurdere prijs waard zal zijn?

En is er nu iemand die meer kan vertellen over dit topic, namenlijk dat Dap palladium goed of slecht is en dit uit ervaring?? :Wink:

----------


## Michael

Soundtech is geen budgetmerk en maakt verre van slechte versterkers. Je kunt soundtech ook niet vergelijken met dap. Echter is soundtech hier erg onbekend. De P-serie versterkers van DAP zijn een heel verhaal apart. Deze versterkers zijn een van de beste series die dap ooit op de markt heeft gebracht. Bij deze serie hebben de aziaten per toeval eens een degelijke bak in elkaar gezet met het grote nadeel dan wel dat hij loodzwaar is. Moet je kiezen tussen een dap p serie amp of een palladium dan pak je die tweede hands p serie amp (ze zijn ook nog nieuw te krijgen op sommige plaatsen :Smile: ). 

Palladium lijkt mij gewoon een omhulsel met wat draadjes en transistors erin, het kan ook niet anders want voor dit geld kan men onmogelijk iets degelijks samenstellen zeker als men er vanuit gaat dat de palladium van dezelfde fabrikant is als de q-amps dan is dit dus echt een afrader (ben niet zeker of dat ook zo is).

----------


## B-Rental

volgens mij kun je ze nog bestellen bij high drek...kuch kuch high lite.

----------


## ralph

Ik zal wel weer een ongelovelijke zeurdoos zijn als ik vraag wie van bovenstaande mensen ook ECHT een keer een palladium versterker heeft aangsloten?

Er staan weer een heleboel meningen, maar slechts een enkeling verteld wat ie er op heeft aangsl;oten en verteld er dan tevens bij dat dit eigenlijk teveel is, en voor iedree versterker een flinke aanslag.

Heb inmiddels beetje ervaring met de P500, 700, 1000 en 1600. Niet met één enkel exemplaar, maar met van ieder enkele tientallen...
eerste serie was van alles mis mee, de vervolgseries geen problemen mee gehad.

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B-Rental_
> 
> volgens mij kun je ze nog bestellen bij high drek...kuch kuch high lite.



Nou zover bekend zijn ze toch al door de voorraad heen van deze amps bij highlite.


Wat er gezegd wordt van ervaring moet je ook even rekening houden met het feit of het nu werkelijk dezelfde amps zijn als de q-amps of niet. Zoja dan is er al veel ervaring beschikbaar (vooral slechte) over deze reeks versterkers.

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jeroenschuuring_
> 
> 00:39:44  Voor zover er nog iemand wakker is...



Hahahahaaaa, de meeste onder ons zijn nog aan het werk om deze tijd !!!

----------


## jeroenschuuring

Goede avond allemaal

állereerst dank voor alle reacties zowel positief als negatief.
en dan nog een vraagje voor Ralph denk je dat ik op een p2000 met per kant twee keer Eminence 15"kappaLF een te zware aanslag op de voeding van dit apparaat doe, er zit een behoorlijke batterij voedings-elco's in 80000 micro fahrad.
Ik wil echt niet verder gaan dan vier ohm per kant omdat ik geen zin heb in risico's

----------


## ralph

euhm eerlijk antwoord?
nee, lijkt me niet de jusit versterker

DAP heeft ook een nieuwe lijn "zware bakken" op de markt
de vison reeks
zou daar eens bij je dealer naar informeren.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door musicjohn_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jeroenschuuring_
> ...



yepyepyep 

sis  :Big Grin:

----------


## mr sound support

Mannen
Wij hebben er een tijdje een aantal (p2000) aangeschaft omdat we ook onder de indruk waren van de binnenkant, en we draaien er prima mee, zonder problemen, En Jeroen, bij ons lopen er 4 eminence omega's mee op de Dap, zonder problemen.

----------


## robert0593

zijn die vision reeks versterkers niet gewoon de american audio v reeks verstekers lijken er wel veel op van de voorkant

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door robert0593_
> 
> zijn die vision reeks versterkers niet gewoon de american audio v reeks verstekers lijken er wel veel op van de voorkant



Is mogelijk. Er wordt laatste tijd erg veel geknutselt in OEM land en bedrijven schuwen niet om allemaal hetzelfde product te lanceren alleen met een andere sticker erop en soms enkele aanpassingen of persoonlijke wensen.

----------


## MSSS

Is die vison reeks van DAP al ergens te koop? En weet iemand waar ik plaatjes van die amps kan vinden??

----------


## Michael

www.highlite.nl  De rest wijst zich vanzelf

----------


## MSSS

hartelijk dank  :Smile:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> 
> nou dat zou ik nou maar niet te hard zeggen. tuluk zal het allemaal best werken, maar het is niet het beste en gaat snel kapot (met de service heb ik geen ervaring) voor weinig geld kan je tegenwoordig ook van betere merken goede apparatuur kopen. het is gewoon prijs/kwaliteit verhouding. als het voor jou doel goed is zeker kopen maar wacht anders heel ff. de neiuwe subs van hun bijv. kopen heel slechts uit de tests heb ik gehoord. qua versterks weet ik het niet zo zeer maar voor weinig geld heb je tegenwoordig al een goede!!



Noem dan is een merk

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> ...



Kijk eens bij:

JB-systems
Behringer
Omnitronic
Phonic
enz.....

Hebben ook wel wat leuke versterkers te koop staan, ook rotzooi maar dat is bij dap hetzelfde.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ja die merken.
Uit dat rijtje zou ik denk ik eerder kiezen voor JB-systems of Behringer

----------


## turbomaster

wie kwam eigenlijk op het idiote idee om dap met qsc en dergelijke te gaan vergelijken? het is toch logisch dat als je het 4 of 5 dubbele gaat betalen dat je dan ook een stuk meer mag verwachten?
als ik met die dapjes zou doen wat ik met mijn qsc's doe dan mag ik ze na een paar uur wegsmijten dat is toch logisch? dap is niet gemaakt om langdurig grote vermogens te sturen je zou evengoed een behringer eurodesk tegenover de midas XL4 kunnen zetten da's dezelfde vergelijking... :Big Grin:  greetzzz

----------


## Michael

Nou aan de eerste post te lezen was de topicstarter ook wel hardop aan het dromen ja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Hier wordt een labgruppen fp-6400 vergeleken met een dap palladium 2000 en de palladium scheen het beter te doen dus zou feitelijk mijn behriger ep-2500 hed beter doen dan de labgruppen fp-6400 want hij presteert beter dan de palladium 2000 die weer beter presteert dan de fp-6400. Jonge jonge wat een onzin [V]

----------


## test12

Geintje:
Heb voor alle zekerheid nog eens eerste posting gelezen in dit topic. Verwonderde mij dat niemand opgemerkt heeft dat de clipled gewoon al niet meer werkte (kapot?).

PS. Vergelijking was iets minder extreem, ip2100, of lees ik ergens overheen?

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jeroenschuuring_
> 
> 
> om even aan te geven wat ik voorheen op mijn set heb gebruikt: Labgruppen ip2100, master audio 2k5 en van STK als ik me niet vergis een v34. Wat me vooral opviel was dat ik met die DAP audio versterker overigens een p2000 zoveel power had dat ik niet eens een clipled aan heb zien gaan laat staan dat de ingebouwde cliplimiter heeft moeten werken terwijl ik toch echt de grens van wat ter plekke kon heb opgezocht.(zaal van 10 bij 18 meter met bijna 375 gasten. overigens draaide er op laag mid de lab gruppen ip2100 en op hoog een (stokoude) bell 8022. Waar komt jullie scepsis tegnover DAP audio vandaan? zit dit hem in de levnsduur of zit er een ander addertje onder het gras, blaast hij b.v. mijn laag ineens op of zo als ik hem de zoveelste keer gebruik? Ik zou graag eens weten wat er nu zo mis is met dit merk!!!! [?] 
> 
> edit door modje: onderwerp meegegeven dat de lading dekt



Sorry was een ip-2100 maarja nog steeds een vergelijk van lik me vestje. De topicstarter heb ik hier ook niet meer zien posten.

----------


## DJ RoP en LJ WouT

Als groentje van 17 met men DAP mission en men 2x K115 ben ik erg fier voor de materialen die ik voor die centen heb gekregen ( heb er dan wel 41% op gekregen ) Ik durf het gemakkelijk opnemen tegen JB systems met hetzelfde vermogen.Want ik heb al heel wat met JB systems gezooid. Zelf heb ik niet voor DAP gekozen, dat was men pa maar toch ben ik er tevreden over! volgens mijn eigen bescheiden mening kan je DAP gebruiken voor wat DAP geschikt is, zoals kleine feestjes of monitoren. Maarja ik ben jong en moet nog veel ervaren zeker?

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ RoP en LJ WouT_
> 
> volgens mijn eigen bescheiden mening kan je DAP gebruiken voor wat DAP geschikt is, zoals kleine feestjes of monitoren. Maarja ik ben jong en moet nog veel ervaren zeker?



Ben ik met je eens. Je moet iets kopen naarmate je het nodig hebt en naarmate je budget. Niet iedereen heeft het geld voor dure merken.
Het gaat er om dat je tevreden bent over je producten.

----------


## Michael

Alle waar naar zijn geld. Heb je niet meer nodig zeker maar de vergelijking van de topicstarter hier dat is hetgeen wat niet door de buegel kan. een labgruppen is niet vergelijkbaar met een dap palladium. Als jij eens in de maand of nog minder zo nu en dan een feestje hebt bij iemand in de garage waarom dan geen dap kopen. Je gaat er veel plezier aan beleven maar als je eisen gaat stellen aan de apparatuur dan laat dap het meestal afweten. Ik heb ook een drive-in meubel met dap 900d en 800s maarja de dap 900d is nog geen jaar oud en is al in reparatie wegens een kapot loopwerk. Dat ga je dus niet met veel vertrouwen aan iemand kunnen verhuren laat staan dat je er voor een publiek van ettelijke honderden cq duizenden mensen gaat draaien en dan opeens een niet functionerende cd speler hebt die steeds overslaat [xx(].

----------


## carlosa

Dat spul van dap is voor de prijs niet slecht.  Waar het hem in zit is massa producktie waardoor de prijs al lager wordt en in de gebruikte componenten. Dap P-serie versterkers hebben van die plastic eind transistoren 2S..... en de meeste goede merken gebruiken MJ..... van motorola of RCA metalen eindtransistoren. Die zijn veel duurder en kunnen ook veel meer belasting verdragen. Waar het meestal fout gaat met Dap is overbelasting en kortsluiting van de speakeruitgangen. Een Dap versterker is dan meestal meteen kapot waar een (goed) ander merk na het opheffen van de kortsluiting weer gewoon doorgaat. De speaker beveiliging laat ook vaak te wensen over bij opgeblazen eindversterkers. Een goede versterker is zo beveiligd dat de speakers bescherm worden tegen kortgesloten eind transistoren.
Als je geen gekke dingen doet en altijd voor goede bekabling zorgd zal Dap even lang meegaan net als de dure merken. Merken zijn vaak ook een beetje voor de snobben. Natuurlijk kun je topklasse versterkers niet vergelijken met Dap. Maar daar is de prijs ook niet naar.
De regel is eigenlijk duidelijk.
Dap is een B merk maar hun prijs/kwaliteit verhouding is zo goed dat je kunt overwegen om één versterker te kopen van een A merk voor  700,- of twee Daps voor  350,- en dan kijken waar je het langst mee doet. Meestal zal Dap dan winnen. Klinkt lullig maar is wel een feit.
Uiteindelijk is de Mercedes van de Dap baas net zo dik als van de dure merken baas alleen heeft dap er 2 versterkers voor moeten verkopen wat niet zo moeilijk is gezien zijn lage prijs.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Misschien al veel van verteld, maar ook nog even hier mijn ergernissen:

- Heb zelf ook met een Dap Palladium 900 versterker gewerkt, voor op onze subjes. Geweldig... ...de eerste 3 weken dan... ...vlak voor dat we zouden beginnen, viel het rechterkanaal weg, gewoon opgeblazen na het aanzetten. Reparatie..?? Hoef je niet aan te beginnen, op 5 november stuk gegaan, en nog steeds niet terug van reparatie.

- Showtec/ Dap lichtcontroller, sommige schuifjes reageren pas als je ze van links naar rechts beweegd (haha nee geen crossfader), dat is dus ook niet best, en reparatie ho maar!!!!

Ben over mijn Lite-Puter CX-12 veel meer tevreden!!!


Groeten Hugo

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> 
> Misschien al veel van verteld, maar ook nog even hier mijn ergernissen:
> 
> - Heb zelf ook met een Dap Palladium 900 versterker gewerkt, voor op onze subjes. Geweldig... ...de eerste 3 weken dan... ...vlak voor dat we zouden beginnen, viel het rechterkanaal weg, gewoon opgeblazen na het aanzetten. Reparatie..?? Hoef je niet aan te beginnen, op 5 november stuk gegaan, en nog steeds niet terug van reparatie.
> 
> - Showtec/ Dap lichtcontroller, sommige schuifjes reageren pas als je ze van links naar rechts beweegd (haha nee geen crossfader), dat is dus ook niet best, en reparatie ho maar!!!!
> 
> Ben over mijn Lite-Puter CX-12 veel meer tevreden!!!
> ...



Het is al dikwijls aan bod geweest !
Goedkope eindtrappen zijn gewoon te weinig beveiligt enz...
Gebruiken minder of geen hoogwaardige componenten enz...
Een investering in een goede eindtrap is belangrijk !
Op dit moment werk ik nog steeds met de QSC powerlight 1.4 voor de toppen , dit vanaf 1995 full time !!
Deze eindtrappen zijn al meer dan 2000 keer gebruikt in alle omstandigheden : warm, koud, vochtig enz...
Heb er zo 2 , awel dit was of is een investering waard !!![^]
sis

----------


## NiTRO

Even toch wat ervaringe van deze kant: Palladium, gezien het aantal dat er in een jaar verkocht zijn en het aantal dat er terug gekomen is ter reparatie, is er duidelijk te zien dat het gaat om een goed product. Een goed product bedoel ik dan ook mee dat de prijs kwaliteit verhouding goed is. Kwaliteit is absoluut niet slecht. Wat betreft de wat "duurdere" merken.....draai eens een budget serie open van een bekender merk en hang hem eens aan een goede test. Je zult zien dat hier weinig tot geen verschil is met de DAP series. Daarnaast worden steeds meer amps in Bokkiewokkie land gebakken simpelweg omdat daar de productie kosten laag zijn. Ook de dure merken laten hier hun spulletjes is elkaar sleutelen.

Al met al moet je stellen dat een mercedes niet even comfortabel rijd als een 
ford fiesta, maar voor de prijs is de ford een prima auto.

cheers,
ERC

----------

